# Casio Oceanus



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

Just picked up this as a borrow from a friend. This has to be one of the best looking watches I've tried so far! Anyone else have one of these in the collection?
























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Impressive spec, and understated looks too. What's the build quality like , and is it worth the price tag ?


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I really like the them. Good looks, titanium, atomic clock, solar. There isn't much to not like.


----------



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Impressive spec, and understated looks too. What's the build quality like , and is it worth the price tag ?


Build quality is suberb, titanium. I've seen them on eBay for £398 so well worth that price I think!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I remember Nick Shabbazz reviewed (worth a watch for his accent alone):


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Omegaaz. I'd buy one on this video alone. :jawdrop1:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

its freakin' great

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I like that a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes I do and it's a fine piece.


----------



## Rab (Mar 26, 2009)

I've got an older OCW-650T from when Chapelle were punting them out cheap, it was my daily wearer for quite some time, just because it was so handy as a pick up and go.

They're quite hard to find in the UK now as I understand it, I guess we balked at spending upwards of £400 on a Casio.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Simply beautiful, beautifully simple, what a nice watch in lots of ways.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

reggie747 said:


> Yes I do and it's a fine piece.


 Awesome watch . Looks pretty decent


----------

